
The First Website Ever Made - zeeshanm
http://www.w3.org/History/19921103-hypertext/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html
======
anoxic
The URL for this would much better be
[http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html](http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html)
\- as this site is CERN's, not W3's

------
prezjordan
Responsive, fonts load quickly, tab ordering is sane - A+ Tim!

------
xerophyte12932
How is this the first website? the subjects page has links to so many other
websites....

~~~
sp332
It has been updated, of course. The "W3 servers" page notes that the content
hasn't changed since 1992.

------
Souk
In the to-do list
([http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/Bugs.html](http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/Bugs.html)):
"Search engines : Now the web of data and indexes exists, some really smart
intelligent algorithms ("knowbots?") could run on it. Recursive index and link
tracing, Just think... "

------
ghantila
Hey look, even then there was a <header> tag.

~~~
bshimmin
But no <HTML> tag and no DOCTYPE. Things were definitely a bit woolly
pre-1995, when the first proper HTML spec (version 2.0...) was published.

------
bachback
Other milestones:

Post on alt.hypertext on 6/8/1991

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/alt.hypertext/eCTkkOoW...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/alt.hypertext/eCTkkOoWTAY/urNMgHnS2gYJ)

NCSA X Mosaic 0.5 released, 23/1/1993

[http://1997.webhistory.org/www.lists/www-
talk.1993q1/0099.ht...](http://1997.webhistory.org/www.lists/www-
talk.1993q1/0099.html)

------
jloughry
The HTML style of the _First Website Ever Made_ is interesting to read: short
lines, careful line breaks, upper-case tags (and a few no-longer-seen) but no
indentation.

Spacing, as always, is tricky in hand-written HTML.

~~~
cms07
Is there such thing as not-hand-written HTML?

~~~
mod
Program-generated HTML?

WYSIWYG-editor-generated HTML?

~~~
cms07
I know there are other ways to generate it. I'm just wondering what self-
respecting dev wouldn't write their own.

~~~
mod
How about a self-respecting dev using a md-to-html blog implementation?

------
Kiro
I wonder why a line break was used after the A in the opening A tags.

------
arxpoetica
Clear love for definition lists. <dl>...<dt>...<dd>

~~~
_cipher_
And love that the first site was trully responsive. :)

How I wish there were sites styled like that (no irony, and I know it doesn't
has any style). Get in, grab your info, maybe see an image and get out.

Good times.

------
ars
Extra /A at the end :)

What is/was NEXTID?

~~~
kalleboo
> What is/was NEXTID?

Used by the NeXT WorldWideWeb editor to know what the next free anchor name
was

